# Svenska tecken

## nsg

Jag hoppas att minna svenska tecken (åöä) går att läsa, för det är mitt problem.

På webbsidor och nästan överallt så ser jag åäö utan problem, man i titlen på mozilla, i emacs när jag öppnar en fil som är formaterad i windows, så blir det bara konstiga tecken istället. Desstu större problem är det att när jag skriver i xchat så kan ingen läsa minna åäö. Antar att det är något i confugurationen som måste rättas till, men vad?

Skriver ut lite ur vissa filer som kanse kan vara intressant.

/etc/X11/XF86Config

```
Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "se"
```

är pc101 rätt?

/etc/rc.conf

```
KEYMAP="se-latin1 euro2"

CONSOLEFONT="iso01.14"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

LANG="sv_SE"
```

----------

## jahve

Ah, det härliga problemet med våra kära vokaler.

Jag hade liknande problem som du, tills jag ändrade lite i miljövariablerna.

Lösningen på ditt problem finns säkert redan i denna tråd,

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=17623

I det sista inlägget i den tråden (i dagsläget) kan du läsa hur jag fick min installation att fungera med åä och ö.

----------

## nsg

Ingenting hjälper, fast nu funkar åäö i consol och xterm iallafall ...

Någon som har något annat jag kan pröva?

----------

## jahve

 *nsg wrote:*   

> Ingenting hjälper, fast nu funkar åäö i consol och xterm iallafall ...
> 
> Någon som har något annat jag kan pröva?

 

Om det enda som inte fungerar för dig just nu är de svenska vokalerna i fönstertitlar kan det bero på att det typsnitt som används i fönstertiteln inte stöder dessa bokstäver. Prova med att byta typsnitt. 

Fungarar det i KDE, Gnome eller Fluxbox? De använder standardtypsnitt som stödjer åäö. Om det fungerar så beror det troligen bara på typsnittet.

----------

## nsg

Tack för svaret, i fönstertitlar i webbläsaren så bryr jag mig inte. Men det enda igentliga problemet som är kvar är i xchat, där jag är den enda som kan läsa minna åäö:s. Jag glömmer bort det och skriver på i irc och den stackaren som läser det får tyda vad jag skrev.

----------

## jahve

 *nsg wrote:*   

> Tack för svaret, i fönstertitlar i webbläsaren så bryr jag mig inte. Men det enda igentliga problemet som är kvar är i xchat, där jag är den enda som kan läsa minna åäö:s. Jag glömmer bort det och skriver på i irc och den stackaren som läser det får tyda vad jag skrev.

 

Detta kan vara lösningen på ditt xchat-problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=15733

----------

## nsg

Läste tråden men fattade inte var jag ska ändra.

----------

## ozt

jag tanka xchat 2.0 o så funka åäö.

export lang="sv_SE" i /etc/rc.conf kan vara nåt om du inte har provat det.

Vad har du på keymap btw i rc.conf? 

Kan du pasta dina keyboardinställningar i XF86Config

----------

## jahve

 *nsg wrote:*   

> Läste tråden men fattade inte var jag ska ändra.

 

Precis som ozt använder jag xchat 2 (2.0.1 faktiskt) utan problem. Du kan ju försöka pröva det, om inte annat. Kräver iofs GTK2 men det är nog ingen nackdel.  :Smile: 

 *ozt wrote:*   

> jag tanka xchat 2.0 o så funka åäö.
> 
> export lang="sv_SE" i /etc/rc.conf kan vara nåt om du inte har provat det.
> 
> 

 

export lang i rc.conf har jag faktiskt aldrig fått att fungera. Som vanligt har tyskarna kommit på den slutgiltiga lösningen:  :Confused: 

 *slyzer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe eine 02locale Datei in /etc/env.d erstellt, die wird dann nach einem env-update automatisch zur /etc/profile.env hinzugeügt:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=38658

Ersätter man de_DE med sv_SE borde ju man få ett ur språksynpunkt trevligt system, efter svenska standarder men utan de relativt dåliga översättningarna.

Kanske är det dags för en ordentlig HOWTO om svenska inställningar. Verkar som rätt många råkar ut för de här problemen för eller senare.

----------

## ozt

 *jahve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kanske är det dags för en ordentlig HOWTO om svenska inställningar. Verkar som rätt många råkar ut för de här problemen för eller senare.

 

sant..sammanställ allt i en FAQ

----------

## Yarrick

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

----------

## nsg

Det löste sig, gjorde det på ett rätt fult sätt, nergraderade till xchat 1.8.10

----------

## Sacred-Eagle

[snip]

export lang i rc.conf har jag faktiskt aldrig fått att fungera. Som vanligt har tyskarna kommit på den slutgiltiga lösningen:  :Confused: 

[quote="slyzer"]Hallo,

Ich habe eine 02locale Datei in /etc/env.d erstellt, die wird dann nach einem env-update automatisch zur /etc/profile.env hinzugeügt:

Code:

thomas# cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="C"

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

thomas#

Ach, Wunderbaum!

Med hjälp av tipset ovan fick jag äntligen svenska tecken (istället för frågetecken) att visas i Mutt... :Smile: 

Annars har jag inga andra problem med fonterna. Jag håller dock med att det behövs en del till när det gäller fonter i Linux. Det finns inte många Linux distar där man slipper koda för hand för att svenska tecken skall fungera globalt utan tjafs.

Tuus,

Helgi Örn

Edit: Tog bort dubbelpost /Yarrick

----------

## Poosha

 *slyzer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe eine 02locale Datei in /etc/env.d erstellt, die wird dann nach einem env-update automatisch zur /etc/profile.env hinzugeügt:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

det verkar ju smidigt  :Smile:  vad betyder LANG="C"?

----------

## trinity_

Har liknande problem med svenska tecken i xchat2. Dock så visas tecknen snyggt och prydligt på min skärm men dyker upp som skräp på andras. Hur kommer det sig?

----------

## Sputnik

Ok vet inte om de är rätt avdeling men jag får inte Alt Gr och ctrl att funka som de ska..

Har dock åäö men kan inte göra @ osv. vilket är mycket iriterande.. lika så hittar inte fluxkeys på Alt Gr och ctrl.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Glömde nästan home och end funkar i min vanliga användare men inte i root..

----------

## Yyrkoon

I X-Chat 2 måste du ställa in teckenkodning manuellt, den kör på UTF-8 som standard nämligen. 

Gå in på Serverlista sen i Redigeringsläge och välj iso-8859-1 där så får du svenska tecken som alla kan se korrekt.

david

----------

